# Chester & North Wales



## jandan (May 5, 2009)

Good Luck to everyone showing on saturday (well nearly every one:wink5
Janet


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I am hoping to come along this Sat just to have a nosy and get an idea of how things run.

Does anyone know what time it open's for visitors?

Is there anyone showing Birman's going at all, would love to have a look!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be there as my other half is stewarding. Usually open to public from about 1.00 p.m.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I will be there with 3 cats and working on the HP table in the morning.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Getting excited about this now. Just did the final bath for my cat this evening.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Great day - heat aside (I thought they had the AC on in the morning, goodness knows what happened to it in the afternoon when it was needed!!). 

My girl got a PC at her first ever show as a non-kitten. Very happy. Cat Crazy - I don't know if you went to the show, but there were lots of Birmans; especially kittens! The last show I went to there were no kittens for Birmans so it was a bit of a shock to me! Good to see the competition for my boy though. Some darling kittens in general.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> Great day - heat aside (I thought they had the AC on in the morning, goodness knows what happened to it in the afternoon when it was needed!!).
> 
> My girl got a PC at her first ever show as a non-kitten. Very happy. Cat Crazy - I don't know if you went to the show, but there were lots of Birmans; especially kittens! The last show I went to there were no kittens for Birmans so it was a bit of a shock to me! Good to see the competition for my boy though. Some darling kittens in general.


Hi,

Well done on your PC with your girl. I bet you are delighted!

Chester has always been a rather hot show, by the time the show finished I would be absolutely exhausted with it, the poor cats found it so hard.

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done with your girl! So sorry I never met anyone but the HP table was hectic , don't know why, the classes etc were the same as at the Gwynedd yet that seemed to run very smoothly yet yesterday was one problem after another LOL.

Our big news is that our black Selkirk boy, Curlu Nate (AKA Murphy) got his third CC and was made up to Champion yesterday!!!! Just in time as he is booked in to be neutered tomorrow, we were only keeping him entire (with the blessing of his wonderful breeder) to try for a Ch title. So he will have a rest then will be out after a Premier title to go with it LOL. So we now have had 2 cats made up at consecutive shows, Crinkles Jack Frost (Jack) got his Premier title at the Gwynedd 3 weeks ago. 

Our other red Selkirk, Crinkles Reed (AKA Josh) got his first PC yesterday - against the odds as he does have a WH fault but the judge didn't spot it or was lenient cos he was a neuter. However, we know that whilst we may be lucky enough to find another 2 judges of the same ilk it could take years (in fact he actually got a 2nd out of 1 in a side class yesterday ) so we have made the decision to "relaunch" him as a Pedigree Pet in the HP section so it was goodbye Crinkles Reed and hello Sr Joshua Purrkins!!! 

HP Littleman Raffles was a bit hot and didn't perform up to his usual standard so missed out on the Grand and got 3rd out of 4 in one side class but he did win his other 4, including one out of 7!!!

Carol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats! Just in the nick of time, eh? Very tough show. Heard a couple of cranky cats around us & am not surprised! I went hunting for a fan but they appeared to have sold out...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I have a stock of them bought from Pets at Home a few years ago for half what the stalls at cat shows charge!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Well done with your girl! So sorry I never met anyone but the HP table was hectic , don't know why, the classes etc were the same as at the Gwynedd yet that seemed to run very smoothly yet yesterday was one problem after another LOL.
> 
> Our big news is that our black Selkirk boy, Curlu Nate (AKA Murphy) got his third CC and was made up to Champion yesterday!!!! Just in time as he is booked in to be neutered tomorrow, we were only keeping him entire (with the blessing of his wonderful breeder) to try for a Ch title. So he will have a rest then will be out after a Premier title to go with it LOL. So we now have had 2 cats made up at consecutive shows, Crinkles Jack Frost (Jack) got his Premier title at the Gwynedd 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Welldone, does that make Murphy the 2nd ever Selkirk champion?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes, it does, well, actually he shares the honour with Curlu Piper as she got her third CC as well. Brain not 100% in gear so can't exactly work out the precise relationship but Piper's dam is Murphy's half sister LOL


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Yes, it does, well, actually he shares the honour with Curlu Piper as she got her third CC as well. Brain not 100% in gear so can't exactly work out the precise relationship but Piper's dam is Murphy's half sister LOL


MMMM, I think that makes Murphy , Pipers half uncle??


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sounds about right, LOL. Anyway it was a family affair all round as Murphy and Josh's sire is also grand sire to Piper and to the other Selkirk there, William (Wyrewood Conqueror) who got the BOB and his frist Grand.

Think you met Murphy at the Midland Counties didn't you?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Sounds about right, LOL. Anyway it was a family affair all round as Murphy and Josh's sire is also grand sire to Piper and to the other Selkirk there, William (Wyrewood Conqueror) who got the BOB and his frist Grand.
> 
> Think you met Murphy at the Midland Counties didn't you?


Yes that was me, hes absolutly gorgeous, you must be so proud. Iam well and truly smitten with Selkirks now. I really really want one:001_wub:


----------

